# My new sexy dress!



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 11, 2006)

I went to my grandmother's house today and she gave me this AMAZING dress! It was hers, she got it years and years ago but never used it!!!

I know I'm very curvy and have a fat arse but... yeah, who cares, it's sexy!

Tell me what you think... And be honest please!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 11, 2006)

That is gorgeous!  Very Sophia Loren, bombshellesque!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Jun 11, 2006)

That is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 11, 2006)

thats soo sexy!


----------



## User34 (Jun 11, 2006)

very sexy!


----------



## Miss World (Jun 12, 2006)

LOVE the dress ^_^


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 12, 2006)

you got that off your grandma? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it fits you perfectly looks like it was made for u!


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

i really really like it. it gives me a vintagy feel!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 14, 2006)

ur grandma must be wow!! u look gorjus in it!


----------



## LaBellaVita (Jun 14, 2006)

It's hot, and looks hot on you :].


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_you got that off your grandma? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it fits you perfectly looks like it was made for u! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i TOTALLY agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that looks GREAT on u sandra! que belleza


----------



## aziajs (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't ever feel that having a very curvy shape or a big ass is a bad thing.  I think it's beautiful.  It really adds to the whole vintage look you seem to go for and it really fits you.  Women should have curves.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 15, 2006)

That is one sexy dress! You go girl! Curves are a good thing.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 15, 2006)

that is amazing!


----------



## NessaNessa (Jun 15, 2006)

That dress is very nice and it looks great on you.  Wear it girl!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

Sexy!!! just Sexy


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 15, 2006)

wow, i love the shape, and i don't know what the hell you're talking about, your curves would look awesome in that!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 16, 2006)

iQUE GUAY!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 16, 2006)

That dress is beautiful!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_ 
I know I'm very curvy and have a fat arse but... yeah, who cares, it's sexy!

 [/IMG]_

 
What are you talking about??? As a woman you want to be curvy!!


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_you got that off your grandma? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it fits you perfectly looks like it was made for u! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking the same!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a very unusual grandma!! She's a Spanish Flamenco singer with an amazing figure, haha!

I will take photos of all the dresses she's given me, they're all amazing! Can't wait to wear this one out for dinner when my boyfriend comes over next week, he'll have a heart attack


----------



## Isis (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, Miss Pumpkin, that is smokin' on you!!


----------



## Amymo (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm soooo jealous, none of my family keep anything I get my vintage fix at some great shops but having things that stay in the family are fab.  What kind of fabric is it and was the brooch originally attached to the dress?  Its super sexy!


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 26, 2006)

love the dress.  you have one really cool grandma.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 29, 2006)

i love this dress the color is hot hot


----------



## Naffy (Jul 6, 2006)

So I totally envy your hips.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn, girl!  Work it!!!!  Very hot...


----------



## user6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I have a very unusual grandma!! She's a Spanish Flamenco singer with an amazing figure, haha!

I will take photos of all the dresses she's given me, they're all amazing! Can't wait to wear this one out for dinner when my boyfriend comes over next week, he'll have a heart attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






   WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOU LOOK FREAKIN' AMAZING!! SE ME CAE LA BABA PORQUE TE VES TAN BELLA!!!! That dress hugs your curves perfectly, and any woman who doesn't have curves wants them, trust me, women are supposed to be soft and curvy (atleast according to my husband)!!!!!

You are going to knock your boyfriend dead!!!


----------

